# Want to move to the Algarve but.....



## sm202

Hi there

I live in England and have been considering moving to Portugal or Spain, ideally the algarve, for the past 18 months. However, the one thing that is really holding me back is my career. 

I'm a sports massage therapist, and have worked with elite athletes and members of the general public for the past ten years. My concerns centre around how popular this service would be with the locals and expats, but also is there much competition in the Algarve for this? Are there many practising sports masseurs out there already?

If anybody can pass on any advice or possible contacts relating to this i'd be eternally grateful.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Simon


----------



## Daisybeck

Hi,
I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business. Just read your post so thought I'd get in touch. If you think this is something you might be interested in or if you'd just like some more info, please give me a call or an email.
Kind regards
Alida 01132623342
[email protected]


----------



## southpark

If you haven't already you should contact Browns Leisure Complex in the algarve and see what positions they offer - a number of teams [soccer and rucby] regularly visit the centre.


----------



## sm202

southpark said:


> If you haven't already you should contact Browns Leisure Complex in the algarve and see what positions they offer - a number of teams [soccer and rucby] regularly visit the centre.



Hi Southpark,

Thanks for the recommendation, it certainly looks the kind of place I could ply my trade. I don't suppose you know if the owners are British or Portuguese do you?

I'd like to send my CV via e-mail, but I've only been learning Portuguese for the past two months and feel a CV written in English may be discarded if they are Portuguese.

Any further info you or anybody else has about Browns would be gratefully recieved.

Cheers


----------

